# Stickies for insulin discussion?



## RISE (Jul 9, 2015)

Anyone have any articles or stuff they can write up themselves regarding insulin use and information that admin can make stickies?  Like an "insulin for newbs"?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 9, 2015)

Basskiller had one of the best insulin overview articles I've read on the subject. His site is down at present but he posts here periodically.


----------

